# Get them on the birds at a young age



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Was at a field test last weekend and took this video of a young boy playing with a 12 wk old puppy.
It's too bad the pup was already tired when I caught this video, he did about 8 retrieves on this dead bird.
I am sure he will make a great little hunter once he's older.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SVhJ70scdY8&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

uhhh
my dog needs some work... ;D


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Someone is also teaching that young man. He's going to be a fine trainer in time.

That "toss" was classic.
He lined the puppy up, let him observe the bird, tossed it underhand to establish a sight line, to begin the puppy on blind retrieves someday, a very slight delay on the release/ fetch, and lots of praise on the retrieve.

Excellent technique video.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

I hear ya Mischa ;D Pumpkin gets bored fairly easily with plain ole fetch, but I'm reasonably sure a dead bird would be different. In the off-season, are dummies the best thing to use? We have used stuffed geese, ducks, and pheasants (toys), but that looses its appeal quickly too.


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Gunnr said:


> Someone is also teaching that young man. He's going to be a fine trainer in time.
> 
> That "toss" was classic.
> He lined the puppy up, let him observe the bird, tossed it underhand to establish a sight line, to begin the puppy on blind retrieves someday, a very slight delay on the release/ fetch, and lots of praise on the retrieve.
> ...


His father is a breeder and that young lad was the bird planter for the tests that weekend.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Crazy Kian: Did y'all participate in the field test or go as observers? Thanks for posting the great video, even though it reiterated the work needed on P's retrieving skills ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

kellygh said:


> Crazy Kian: Did y'all participate in the field test or go as observers? Thanks for posting the great video, even though it reiterated the work needed on P's retrieving skills ;D


Kian was there for a test.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

How did it go ?


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

very good.....he got his title of Field Dog Junior and so did Mischa ;D


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Awesome! Congrats to u & Mischa!! Going to get Pumpkin in hunt tests. I finally downloaded the rules w/ hopes of not making an utter fool of myself when the time comes. Yay for yall ;D


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Good for you.
You will have a blast, it's a lot of fun watching them do what they were bred for.
Good luck.


----------

